# Indicatieve lijst gezondheidsaanprijzingen



## Matron

Hi there,

Any ideas on best translation of this? Indicative List of Health benefits?

Many Thanks

Source here: penultimate paragraph under header: *Preventief toetsen gezondheidsclaims bij Keuringsraad *here
"_Ook op de website van de Keuringsraad is de Indicatieve lijst gezondheidsaanprijzingen te vinden (Download Indicatieve lijst)_"


----------



## eno2

Indicative list of health recommendations.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Indicative list of health recommendations.



Thanks eno2!  Do you think Indicative List of Health *claims *would work?


----------



## eno2

Sorry. Been to quick. And wrong-footed,  because 'aanprijzingen' doesn't mean 'claims' in Dutch.
An 'aanprijzing' is more like praise, publicity or a pitch than a claim.

The 'gezondheidsaanprijzingen' here are *not* 'health recommendations' by the manufacturers, they are 'health publicity', substantiated or not. 'Health publicity'  is  then, extrapolating a little bit, a  'health-claim'... Those health-claims will be judged by the 'Keuringsraad'. So in Dutch, they could also have been coined 'gezondheidsclaims' in this context. In fact, it is 'gezondheidspubliciteit'. 'Aanprijzing ' is just another word for 'publicity'.

End of edit.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> No, an 'aanprijzing' is not a claim. It's merely an advise.



Thanks eno2 - that's interesting; I have seen "aanprijzing" used in the context of advertising - and translated as commendation/ promotion. The Indicative List itself seems to refer to different types of health advertising claims which can and can't be used...


----------



## eno2

Cross posted. I changed my post totally already, see #4.


----------



## eno2

Matron said:


> Thanks eno2 - that's interesting; I have seen "aanprijzing" used in the context of advertising


-
Sure, it is.

<An 'aanprijzing' is more like praise, publicity or a pitch than a claim.>


> and translated as commendation/ promotion.


That's it. If I had known the word 'commendation', I would have used it instead of 'recommendation'. I don't have a Dutch-English translation dictionary with me  but 'commendation' seems to be the exact translation of 'aanprijzing'. And also 'promotion'.



> The Indicative List itself seems to refer to different types of health advertising claims which can and can't be used...



Yes,  I edited an earlier comment away in which I said the 'Keuringsraad' tries to lighten their own task of judging health-publicity by facilitating a standardized  list of health-claims to manufacturers.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> -
> Sure, it is.
> 
> <An 'aanprijzing' is more like praise, publicity or a pitch than a claim.>
> 
> That's it. If I had known the word 'commendation', I would have used it instead of 'recommendation'. I don't have a Dutch-English translation dictionary with me  but 'commendation' seems to be the exact translation of 'aanprijzing'. And also 'promotion'.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,  I edited an earlier comment away in which I said the 'Keuringsraad' tries to lighten their own task of judging health-publicity by facilitating a standardized  list of health-claims to manufacturers.



Ah great - thanks very much!


----------

